# Yanmar YM140D for sale



## RandomName

I'm selling my trusty US spec YM140D with 800 hrs on the clock. It's in great shape, has turf tires (newer front tires, will need new rear tires at some point), front pto, suitcase weights and comes with a carry-all and dirt scoop. Have original owners manuals, operations, maintenance, etc. I'm in NY. Asking $4000.


----------



## bmaverick

RandomName said:


> I'm selling my trusty US spec YM140D with 800 hrs on the clock. It's in great shape, has turf tires (newer front tires, will need new rear tires at some point), front pto, suitcase weights and comes with a carry-all and dirt scoop. Have original owners manuals, operations, maintenance, etc. I'm in NY. Asking $4000.


NYS is a wide area, is it WNY, CNY, UpNYS, or Long Island area? 

Got a link to a CList ad too with pix. That also helps plenty.


----------



## RandomName

bmaverick said:


> NYS is a wide area, is it WNY, CNY, UpNYS, or Long Island area?
> 
> Got a link to a CList ad too with pix. That also helps plenty.


Greetings, we’re about 60 miles north of NYC. Out in the ‘burbs. City folk consider this area to be “upstate ny”, but the locals know better, lol. I’ll post some pics in the next few days. Thanks.


----------



## RandomName

RandomName said:


> Greetings, we’re about 60 miles north of NYC. Out in the ‘burbs. City folk consider this area to be “upstate ny”, but the locals know better, lol. I’ll post some pics in the next few days. Thanks.


Oh, wanted to add the tractor also comes with a quik-hitch and has a brand new seat (much more comfortable then oem seat).


----------



## bmaverick

For those who need info on the machine . . .


----------



## RandomName

bmaverick said:


> For those who need info on the machine . . .


Thanks for adding that info. I believe the tractor was originally sold by Jamieson Tractors, in Honesdale, PA.


----------



## RandomName

Here are some pics of the old girl. All I had for picture taking was my clapped out iphone6. Can take other pics if needed. The reason I'm selling her is because I bought one of those orange tractors. While I am fine with being a tractor collector, my wife, not so much, lol.


----------



## bmaverick

Really nice and priced right as the machine is in splendid condition. Many buyers these days are shopping with ROPS in mind. Thus, for keeping the ROPS on the machine is a huge bonus for you. I'll get a link to this thread here out to the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group too.


----------



## RandomName

Thanks, I appreciate that. I can't imagine anyone removing a ROPS, but who knows why people do. I also make it a point to not modify a ROPS in any way, no drilling, welding, etc.


----------



## kanesky23

Is this yanmar 140D still for sale? U can reach me at 7243179466


----------



## pogobill

I'm thinking it's sold.
I'll try to find out.


----------



## RandomName

pogobill said:


> I'm thinking it's sold.
> I'll try to find out.





kanesky23 said:


> Is this yanmar 140D still for sale? U can reach me at 7243179466


Yes, it is still for sale. I’ll call you this afternoon 1pm.
Thanks Bill for reaching out.


----------



## RandomName

RandomName said:


> Yes, it is still for sale. I’ll call you this afternoon 1pm.
> Thanks Bill for reaching out.


Hey there Kanesky23. Called you the other day, got your voicemail which was full. Your pinging about 6+ hrs away there in PA.


----------

